# Looking for a Indiana Whitetail Outfitter



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

Looking to hunt close to home this year. has anyone used a Indiana Whitetail Outfitter? It does not matter what part of Indiana just looking to have a enjoyable time and relaxation. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## coldwater bob (Apr 14, 2015)

lilsean95 said:


> Looking to hunt close to home this year. has anyone used a Indiana Whitetail Outfitter? It does not matter what part of Indiana just looking to have a enjoyable time and relaxation. Thanks ahead of time.



Check out Muscatatuck Whitetails in Jennings county. They have a Facebook page also. Phil and Chris have some awesome bucks down there and you won't meet two better guys. They are just getting started with last yr as their first year. I think they were like 13 for 18 last yr. With bucks around 120 or better


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

lilsean95 said:


> Looking to hunt close to home this year. has anyone used a Indiana Whitetail Outfitter? It does not matter what part of Indiana just looking to have a enjoyable time and relaxation. Thanks ahead of time.


I was thinking of doing the same thing. I have never used an outfitter before and was considering Indiana. I was looking at Camp Kay but have no experience with them. Take a look at Bowsite outfitter reviews.

Let me know what you come up with.


----------



## henry co. (Jan 17, 2014)

Im from Indiana lease some land it be cheaper like countys southeast part of state like switzerland ohio no problem to kill 120


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

I live in Indiana. What few outfitters I've run across are pretty low budget, low rent operators. Your odds of success are slim. Good chance you'll be set up in a stand that was occupied the previous week by another client.

Starting almost 20 years ago, I got the Illinois bug and hunted with outfitters over there in some of the big name counties. Think I did six guided and semi guided hunts with a couple different outfitters and never killed a deer.

Wised up a few years back and leased Illinois ground. We are the only ones that hunt it, we hunt when and how we want to hunt, we come back multiple times during season, gun, bow, etc. Have killed nice deer every season since I started leasing and the cost is about the same as a single 5 day guided hunt.

Unless you are going a little further west; Kansas, Nebraska, Iowa, Dakotas, etc. I wouldn't pay an outfitter to hunt whitetails.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I can put you in a 300 acre farm in southern Indiana bow hunting. You would be the first to step foot on the property hunting. 4 guys $800 per guy would get you any 10 days up to November 6


We also have muzzleloader hunts available for $700 on a few other farms.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I was waiting for Dan to chime in. He must be looking for elk updates


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

dsconnell said:


> I can put you in a 300 acre farm in southern Indiana bow hunting. You would be the first to step foot on the property hunting. 4 guys $800 per guy would get you any 10 days up to November 6
> 
> 
> We also have muzzleloader hunts available for $700 on a few other farms.


Would be interested in doing this next fall if available for 2 people.


----------

